

100 Beer Ventures - livedo
https://www.flowdock.com/100beers

======
arttu
The unfamous beer factor from Steve Ballmer back in the days promised us to be
the most productive after six beers.

After all, this seems like people are getting wasted _after_ writing their
code.

With this, Flowdock improves your code quality for the next month or so...

------
swalsh
I wonder how many people are like me, and become LESS productive after a beer?

~~~
rdtsc
There is curve (anyone has the xkcd link for it?). The first beer results in
improvement. The second one results in un-expected boldness ("yeah, let's tear
this whole thing out and re-write!"), the third bear results in slow downs
("why doesn't this compile ... 10 minutes later, find the extra in the
arguments list") and then it just goes downhill.

~~~
francoisdevlin
<http://xkcd.com/323/>

~~~
livedo
Man, how didn't remember to use that! :)

------
klinquist
I drink really good beer. They would go broke funding me.

------
tluyben2
When I see the average software product and it's code in the wild I believe
sober coding is not very effective either, so this might be a brilliant idea.

------
mutru
Despite the rumors, this is not really competing with YCombinator.

